# Introducing Myself



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello!

Like everybody else here, I love Halloween. It's my hobby... I love to make my own decorations/props as well as costumes.

I returned to live in the far western fringe of suburban Chicago, after eights years living abroad in England with my husband.

I'm sure I recognize some of you fellow fanatics... and look forward to exchanging ideas, enthusiasm and chatting in general.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Ms. Wicked, glad to see you here.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

HI, Ms.Wicked!!!Watch out for Johnnythunder.Welcome to different diggs.Check out the chat some time.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

skullboy said:


> HI, Ms.Wicked!!!Watch out for Johnnythunder.Welcome to different diggs.Check out the chat some time.


I did just check out the chat room and it was, er, dead. 

Thanks to you and Vlad for the welcome.. I'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, welcome aboard. You'll find this place most interesting!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope so!

It looks like a great site!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. It's nice to meet you. (Psssst....Vlad is the one you have to watch out for---hehehe  )


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Ms. Wicked.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, welcome... Um, for the record, the list of "watch-outs" is much too big to provide here in the welcome thread. LOL


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Ms Wicked (love your name btw!) I am sure you will find yoursef spending many quality hours here discussing our halloween obsession :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Wait in the chat room alone long enough and you're bound to have someone happen along. Feel free to kick off your (pointed) shoes and make yourself at home.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Ms. Wicked! My wife is upset that you've taken her "pet name" I have for her!!!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Wildomar said:


> Welcome, welcome... Um, for the record, the list of "watch-outs" is much too big to provide here in the welcome thread. LOL


What the Wildman said. Enjoy your stay in these unhallowed halls! :jol:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody. It'll be fun to just jump in and post!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Ms. Wicked!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Ms Wicked!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

hey there...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello Ms. Wicked and welcome to our humble abode!!! Hang up your broom, put up your feet and enjoy posting.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

A fellow Chicagoian. Welcome!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Hope your stay is enjoyable.


----------

